# Can you transfer between medical schools in different countries?



## bestest_sam (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

Just wondering, can a first year medical student from the UK transfer to a medical school in Pakistan and continue their studies without having to start from all over again, if you get what I mean. So for instance, if a student has completed his/her first year medical studies in the UK, can they transfer to second year medicine in Pakistan? 

Thanks =)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know of any official process for it, but you can always get in touch with the schools and find out. They might just make you apply as a regular candidate.


----------



## bestest_sam (Jul 21, 2006)

Yea but I can't re-apply as a regular candidate because I have just finished my A levels and didn't take physics because here in the UK physics isn't compulsory but it is in Pakistan.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hmm, yeah that would definitely make things more difficult. That requirement is *VERY* hard to get around, and I don't know anyone who successfully done it.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

No physics, no admission is basically what anyone will tell you at the IBCC office and you won't be getting any advanced standing for being a medical student elsewhere unless you specifically are able to arrange something through the school you wish to transfer to.


----------

